
Design a Lucky Life - zrana
http://www.designluck.com/design-lucky-life/
======
afoihfoina
This starts off sounding like it's going to be a fascinating story about how
lotteries are designed, and how a smart person with a lot of persistence and
an understanding of statistics can exploit tiny deviations from randomness to
their benefit.

It becomes clear after a dozen or so paragraphs that it's some meaningless
pseudo-profound bullshit about "the power of taking control of your life".
Don't waste your time reading it.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Thanks. I got the same vibe part way in and bailed as well.

------
thomasahle
> If you consistently work the odds in your favor, you’ll almost always come
> out on top in the long run.

Only if 'consistently' means 'forever' and you have infinite funds. If you
have lottery with value 2*10^9 with probability 10^{-9} and -1 with
probability 1-10^{-9}, then the odds are in your favor, but you are still very
likely to lose a million dollars if you if you play a million times.

Being consistent/persistent can help you, but it shouldn't be thought of as a
eliminating all influence of luck.

------
kleer001
It's a cleverly designed affiliate link list for self help books at Amazon.

OP's account is less than a day old. OP's two posts are to the same website.

------
CoolGuySteve
This brand of insight porn backed by an opening anecdote really rubs me the
wrong way. It reminds me of The Secret.

Hmm, maybe there's money to be made in writing my own insight porn. I should
design my life with a blog such that I become the next Tony Robbins. So much
luck to be had.

------
mifeng
The history of probability-based lottery hacks is long and rich. Here's a
Planet Money podcast episode about it:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/01/13/462982983/10-11...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/01/13/462982983/10-11-51-52-62-18)

------
aytekin
This is why persistence works so well in the long run. If you are persistent
in your business/profession/art, it might take a very very long time but in
the end you are bound to hit some luck, learn which levers work and try a lot
of things.

------
spraak
There's a somewhat related book by Deepak Chopra called The Spontaneous
Fulfillment of Desire

~~~
desireco42
While I am not as negative towards ideas presented on the site, Deepak Chopra
is full of shit. Like seriously.

One thing is to go Secret, woo-woo and another is to understand to explore and
followup on opportunities when they are presented to you.

~~~
spraak
I haven't followed his work lately, I've just read a few of his much older
books. He might be full of shit now, but I can see how most people here
wouldn't be into what he shares, as it's more Feely Science than 'real'
science. I enjoy both and have found his perspective on spiritual life
helpful, among many other sources of course.

